# [SOLVED] 931BW at 1440x900@60

## Holysword

Hi there

I got a Samsung 931BW but I couldn't set it to 1440x900. I tried to edit xorg.conf without success. My xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "A4Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "A4Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "A4Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "abnt2"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "br"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "A4Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "931BW"

   VendorName   "Samsung"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster931BW"

   HorizSync    30-81

   VertRefresh  56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "8600GT"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 8600GT"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "8600GT"

   Monitor    "931BW"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1440x900@60"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

No tool could auto-detect resolution. Oh, and unfortunelly I'm using Analogic Cable - I dunno why DVi is not working, monitor keep displaying "no signal, check Digital Cable".

Apreciate any help!

----------

## OmSai

Remove @60 from the "Screen" Section and it should work

----------

## Holysword

I tried and nothing =/

----------

## OmSai

What exactly do you mean when by you "couldn't set it to 1440x900"?

Does it default to another resolution?

Maybe you have to step it through the depths by adding -

```
    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1440x900"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1440x900"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900"

    EndSubSection
```

You can also try commenting out 'dri' and 'GLcore' (because maybe 'GLcore' is confusing 'glx')

You could play around and comment the other modules too.

If that doesn't work, perhaps your graphics card isn't setup up properly.

...and therefore X defaults to some integrated graphics not capable of the 1440x900 resolution.

So if all that above doesn't work, try troubleshooting its configuration

----------

## Holysword

Well, I tried to disable all modules but glx, tried to let only the 1440x900 mode in each depth, and tried even to use de nv driver. Nothing changed. Follow the Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Mon Feb 18 17:41:50 BRT 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 18 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 18 20:14:20 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "931BW"

(**) |   |-->Device "8600GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "A4Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "A4Keyboard"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b1780

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1458,5000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:2: chip 8086,2939 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1458,5006 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1458,a002 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2946 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2948 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1458,5006 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2918 card 1458,5001 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2923 card 1458,b005 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1458,5001 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0402 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 197b,2363 card 1458,b000 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 197b,2363 card 1458,b000 rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1458,e000 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:01:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8067 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:01:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:02:0: chip 1814,0302 card 1186,3a71 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea300000 - 0xea3fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea1fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0402) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/24, 0xc0000000/29, 0xe4000000/25, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:51:24 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:10:47 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.54.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea100000 - 0xea107fff (0x8000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xea207000 - 0xea2070ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xea206000 - 0xea2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xea204000 - 0xea2043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xea200000 - 0xea203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xea205000 - 0xea2053ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e900 - 0x0000e903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e700 - 0x0000e703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e31f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e51f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) A4Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) A4Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) A4Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) A4Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) A4Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) A4Mouse: Buttons: 11

(**) A4Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) A4Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) A4Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) A4Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "abnt2"

(**) A4Keyboard: XkbModel: "abnt2"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "br"

(**) A4Keyboard: XkbLayout: "br"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) A4Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(--) A4Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) A4Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

It doesn't seems to have a graphical card problem, does it?

I see that it is recognizing my 931BW as a CRT monitor =S Maybe there is something wrong with it?

I have the manual and it tells the Vertical and Horizontal Frequence for each Mode, but I don't know if its sufficient to write the modelines for it.

----------

## OmSai

Does your 8600GT card have a dual output?

If so switch it to the other.

Your monitor is being seen as CRT-1 instead of the primary, CRT-0

Perhaps the secondary monitor is not supported at such a high resolution for some reason.

Also when you launch nvidia-settings from your X session, under "X Server Display Configuration" can you change your screen resolution to 1440x900?

If so, on that window select "Advanced" > Meta Mode > 1440x900

If you can't see those resolution options try upgrading from 100.14.19 to the latest nvidia-drivers (169.09-r1)

Then restart your computer.

----------

## OmSai

Also try adding 

```
    Option         "UseEdidDpi"  "False"

    Option         "DPI"         "96 x 96"
```

to your Section "Device"

That's the only significant difference I have between our xorg configuration files

----------

## Holysword

No... nothing. Its interesting that X is not even trying to set the resolution, it see the resolution and says that is an invalid mode. Everytime I "startx" it startes X with 1024x768, no garbage on the screen.

----------

## Holysword

The monitor's manual has a lot of information, but I don't know how to use them to generate modelines. I tried some links, but they don't seem trustable (cause all of them generate diferent numbers XD). There is something I can do with this?

```
hsync:  31-81

vsync: 56-75

Optimal Resolution: 1440 x 900 @60

Max Pixel Clock: 137 MHz

   Mode   |  Horizontal    |  Vertical   |   Pixel   |  Sync

          |    Frequence   | Frequence   |   Clock   | Polarization(H/V)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESA, 640 x 480 |    37,500    |   75,000  |   31,500  |   -/-

VESA, 640 x 480 |    37,861    |   72,809  |   31,500  |   -/-

VESA, 800 x 600 |    35,156    |   56,250  |   36,000  |   +/+

VESA, 800 x 600 |    37,879    |   60,317  |   40,000  |   +/+

VESA, 800 x 600 |    46,875    |   75,000  |   49,500  |   +/+

VESA, 800 x 600 |    48,077    |   72,188  |   50,000  |   +/+

VESA, 1024 x 768|    48,363    |   60,004  |   65,000  |   -/-

VESA, 1024 x 768|    56,476    |   70,069  |   75,000  |   -/-

VESA, 1024 x 768|    60,023    |   75,029  |   78,750  |   +/+

VESA, 1152 x 864|    67,500    |   75,000  |   108,000 |    +/+

VESA,1280 x 960 |    60,000    |   60,000  |   108,000 |    +/+

VESA,1280 x 1024|    63,891   |   60,020  |   108,000 |    +/+

VESA,1280 x 1024|    79,976    |   75,025  |   135,00  |   +/+

VESA, 1440 X 900|   55,935    |   59,887  |   106,500 |    -/+

VESA, 1440 X 900|   70,635    |   74,984  |   136,750 |    -/+
```

I saw something at gentoo-wikipedia.com about EDID. But I couldn't run it (I'm using a amd64 machine =/)

----------

## Holysword

Hum, I managed to set it to 1440x900 at XP, with the nVidia site drivers. So, its not a hardware limitation/problem. Its just configuration...

EDIT: There is a way to retrieve modelines from Windows Settings? Does this file help?? (I got it from the nvidia windows driver package)

```
================================================================================

Supported display modes for NV4_DISP.INF              Version 169.21, 12/05/2007

================================================================================

Format:

[INFSectionName]

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  // PCI ID(hex) - Device Name

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  ; Spanning Type

    XRes x YRes  bpp  refresh1 refresh2 refresh3 ...

================================================================================

[nv_SoftwareDeviceSettings]

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  // 0040 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU/GeForce 6800 Ultra

  // 0041 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800

  // 0042 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE

  // 0043 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE

  // 0044 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT

  // 0045 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT

  // 0046 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT

  // 0047 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS

  // 0048 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT

  // 004D - NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400

  // 004E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000

  // 0090 - NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX

  // 0091 - NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX

  // 0092 - NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT

  // 0093 - NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS

  // 0095 - NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI

  // 009D - NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500

  // 00C0 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT

  // 00C1 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800

  // 00C2 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE

  // 00C3 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT

  // 00CD - NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI

  // 00CE - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400

  // 0140 - NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT

  // 0141 - NVIDIA GeForce 6600

  // 0142 - NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE

  // 0143 - NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE

  // 0145 - NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL

  // 0147 - NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL

  // 014A - NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440

  // 014C - NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M

  // 014D - NVIDIA Quadro FX 550

  // 014E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 540

  // 014F - NVIDIA GeForce 6200

  // 0160 - NVIDIA GeForce 6500

  // 0161 - NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)

  // 0162 - NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)

  // 0163 - NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE

  // 0165 - NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285

  // 0169 - NVIDIA GeForce 6250

  // 016A - NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS

  // 01D0 - NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE

  // 01D1 - NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE

  // 01D3 - NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS

  // 01DD - NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE

  // 01DE - NVIDIA Quadro FX 350

  // 01DF - NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS

  // 0211 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800

  // 0212 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE

  // 0215 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT

  // 0218 - NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT

  // 0221 - NVIDIA GeForce 6200

  // 0222 - NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE

  // 0240 - NVIDIA GeForce 6150

  // 0241 - NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE

  // 0242 - NVIDIA GeForce 6100

  // 0245 - NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE

  // 0290 - NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX

  // 0291 - NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO

  // 0292 - NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

  // 0293 - NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2

  // 0294 - NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2

  // 0295 - NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT

  // 029C - NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500

  // 029D - NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500

  // 029E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500

  // 029F - NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2

  // 0301 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 Ultra

  // 0302 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800

  // 0311 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 Ultra

  // 0312 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600

  // 0314 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600XT

  // 0321 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra

  // 0322 - NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300/GeForce FX 5200

  // 0323 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200LE

  // 0326 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500

  // 0327 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5100

  // 0330 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra

  // 0331 - NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900/GeForce FX 5900

  // 0332 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900XT

  // 0333 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra

  // 0334 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900ZT

  // 0338 - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300/Quadro FX 3000

  // 033F - NVIDIA Quadro FX 700

  // 0341 - NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750/GeForce FX 5700 Ultra

  // 0342 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700

  // 0343 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE

  // 0344 - NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE

  // 0390 - NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS

  // 0391 - NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

  // 0392 - NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS

  // 0393 - NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT

  // 0394 - NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE

  // 0395 - NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT

  // 039E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 560

  // 03D0 - NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

  // 03D1 - NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405

  // 03D2 - NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400

  // 03D5 - NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420

  // 0400 - NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS

  // 0402 - NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT

  // 0403 - NVIDIA GeForce 8600GS

  // 0404 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS

  // 040A - NVIDIA Quadro FX 370

  // 040E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 570

  // 040F - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700

  // 0420 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE

  // 0421 - NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

  // 0422 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS

  // 0423 - NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS

  // 0424 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS

  // 042F - NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290

  // 0600 - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512

  // 0611 - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT

  // 07E0 - NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i

  // 07E1 - NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i

  // 07E2 - NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i

  // 07E3 - NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i

  // 07E5 - NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  ; Standard Modes

     640 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480   8          60

     720 x  576   8       50 60

     800 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1440 x  900   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    1680 x 1050   8          60

    1920 x 1080   8   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  16          60

     720 x  576  16       50 60

     800 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1440 x  900  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    1680 x 1050  16          60

    1920 x 1080  16   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  32          60

     720 x  576  32       50 60

     800 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1152 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1024  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1440 x  900  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1680 x 1050  32          60

    1920 x 1080  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85

  ; Horizontal Spanning Modes

    1280 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2048 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2880 x  900   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    3360 x 1050   8          60

    3840 x 1080   8   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2048 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2880 x  900  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    3360 x 1050  16          60

    3840 x 1080  16   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2048 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2304 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x 1024  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2720 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2880 x  900  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    3360 x 1050  32          60

    3840 x 1080  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85

  ; Vertical Spanning Modes

     640 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1440 x 1800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    1680 x 2100   8          60

    1920 x 2160   8   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2400   8          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880   8          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1440 x 1800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120

    1680 x 2100  16          60

    1920 x 2160  16   30i    60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2400  16          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880  16          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1152 x 1728  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1920  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 2048  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1440 x 1800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1680 x 2100  32          60

    1920 x 2160  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2400  32          60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2880  32          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  32          60 70 72 75 85

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  // 0191 - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX

  // 0193 - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS

  // 0194 - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra

  // 019D - NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600

  // 019E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600

  // 06E2 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400

  // 06E4 - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  ; Standard Modes

     640 x  480   8          60    72 75 85 100

     720 x  480   8          60

     720 x  576   8       50 60

     800 x  600   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x  768   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  768   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 1024   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x  900   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 1050   8          60

    1920 x 1080   8   30i

    1920 x 1200   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440   8          60    72 75 85

    2048 x 1536   8          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  16          60    72 75 85 100

     720 x  480  16          60

     720 x  576  16       50 60

     800 x  600  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x  768  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  768  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 1024  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x  900  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 1050  16          60

    1920 x 1080  16   30i

    1920 x 1200  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440  16          60    72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  16          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  32          60    72 75 85 100

     720 x  480  32          60

     720 x  576  32       50 60

     800 x  600  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x  768  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  768  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 1024  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x  900  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 1200  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 1050  32          60

    1920 x 1080  32   30i

    1920 x 1200  32          60    72 75 85

    1920 x 1440  32          60       75

    2048 x 1536  32          60

  ; Horizontal Spanning Modes

    1280 x  480   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1600 x  600   8          60    72 75 85 100

    2048 x  768   8          60    72 75 85 100

    2304 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  768   8          60    72 75 85 100

    2560 x 1024   8          60    72 75 85 100

    2880 x  900   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200   8          60    72 75 85 100

    3360 x 1050   8          60

    3840 x 1080   8   30i

    3840 x 1200   8          60    72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440   8          60    72 75 85

    4096 x 1536   8          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1600 x  600  16          60    72 75 85 100

    2048 x  768  16          60    72 75 85 100

    2304 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  768  16          60    72 75 85 100

    2560 x 1024  16          60    72 75 85 100

    2880 x  900  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200  16          60    72 75 85 100

    3360 x 1050  16          60

    3840 x 1080  16   30i

    3840 x 1200  16          60    72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440  16          60    72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  16          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1600 x  600  32          60    72 75 85 100

    2048 x  768  32          60    72 75 85 100

    2304 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  768  32          60    72 75 85 100

    2560 x 1024  32          60    72 75 85 100

    2880 x  900  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    3200 x 1200  32          60    72 75 85 100

    3360 x 1050  32          60

    3840 x 1080  32   30i

    3840 x 1200  32          60    72 75 85

    3840 x 1440  32          60       75

    4096 x 1536  32          60

  ; Vertical Spanning Modes

     640 x  960   8          60    72 75 85 100

     800 x 1200   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x 1536   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x 1728   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1536   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 2048   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x 1800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 2100   8          60

    1920 x 2160   8   30i

    1920 x 2400   8          60    72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880   8          60    72 75 85

    2048 x 3072   8          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  16          60    72 75 85 100

     800 x 1200  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x 1536  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x 1728  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1536  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 2048  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x 1800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 2100  16          60

    1920 x 2160  16   30i

    1920 x 2400  16          60    72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880  16          60    72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  16          60    72 75

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  32          60    72 75 85 100

     800 x 1200  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1024 x 1536  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1152 x 1728  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1536  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1280 x 2048  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1440 x 1800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1600 x 2400  32          60    72 75 85 100

    1680 x 2100  32          60

    1920 x 2160  32   30i

    1920 x 2400  32          60    72 75 85

    1920 x 2880  32          60       75

    2048 x 3072  32          60

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  // 0308 - NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000

  // 0309 - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1000

  // 032A - NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series/Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI

  // 032B - NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600

  // 034E - NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  ; Standard Modes

     640 x  480   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480   8          60

     720 x  576   8       50 60

     800 x  600   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200   8             61

    1024 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1600 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    1920 x 1080   8   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440   8          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536   8          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  16          60

     720 x  576  16       50 60

     800 x  600  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  16             61

    1024 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1600 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    1920 x 1080  16   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1440  16          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  16          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  32          60

     720 x  576  32       50 60

     800 x  600  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  32             61

    1024 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1088 x  612  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1152 x  864  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  800  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  960  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1024  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1600 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1080  32   30i    60    70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1440  32          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  32          60    70 72 75 85

  ; Horizontal Spanning Modes

    1280 x  480   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x 1200   8             61

    2048 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    3200 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    3840 x 1080   8   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440   8          60    70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536   8          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x 1200  16             61

    2048 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    3200 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    3840 x 1080  16   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1440  16          60    70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  16          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x 1200  32             61

    2048 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2176 x  612  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2304 x  864  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  800  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  960  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x 1024  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2720 x  768  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    3200 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1080  32   30i    60    70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1440  32          60    70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  32          60    70 72 75 85

  ; Vertical Spanning Modes

     640 x  960   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1600 x 2400   8          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    1920 x 2160   8   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2400   8          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880   8          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072   8          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1600 x 2400  16          60    70 72 75 85 100 120

    1920 x 2160  16   30i    60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2400  16          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2880  16          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  16          60    70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1088 x 1224  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1152 x 1728  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1536  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1600  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1920  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 2048  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x 1536  32          60    70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1600 x 2400  32          60    70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2160  32   30i    60    70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2400  32          60    70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2880  32          60    70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  32          60    70 72 75 85

[nv_SoftwareDeviceSettings_C68]

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  // 053A - NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a

  // 053B - NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a

  // 053E - NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a

  ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

  ; Standard Modes

     640 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480   8          60

     720 x  576   8       50 60

     800 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1920 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  16          60

     720 x  576  16       50 60

     800 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1024  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1920 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     720 x  480  32          60

     720 x  576  32       50 60

     800 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x  720  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1024  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1600 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 1080  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85

  ; Horizontal Spanning Modes

    1280 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2048 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    3840 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2048 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  800  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2560 x 1024  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    2720 x  768  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    3840 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

    1280 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1600 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1696 x  480  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1920 x  600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    2304 x  864  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    2560 x  720  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  800  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2560 x 1024  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    2720 x  768  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    3200 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    3840 x 1080  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85

    3840 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85

    4096 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85

  ; Vertical Spanning Modes

     640 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536   8          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1920 x 2880   8          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072   8          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1024 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1600  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 1920  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1280 x 2048  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1360 x 1536  16          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170

    1920 x 2880  16          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  16          60 70 72 75 85

    ------------------------------------------------------------------

     640 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     800 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     848 x  960  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

     960 x 1200  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200 240

    1152 x 1728  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150 170 200

    1280 x 1440  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1600  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 1920  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1280 x 2048  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1360 x 1536  32          60 70 72 75 85 100 120 140 144 150

    1600 x 2400  32          60 70 72 75 85 100

    1920 x 2160  32   30i    60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2400  32          60 70 72 75 85

    1920 x 2880  32          60 70 72 75 85

    2048 x 3072  32          60 70 72 75 85
```

----------

## OmSai

Don't go into modelines just yet.

I found this thread in the nvidia forums, with a situation identical to yours -

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86071

It has the same CRT-1 assignment and "Unable to validate any modes" warning

The nvidia rep said try adding this into your Section "Device"

```
    Option      "UseEDID" "False"
```

Also read the nvidia-driver README

```
bzless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1/README.bz2
```

If that still doesn't help, try searching the http://www.nvnews.net/ forum.

Use keywords like "CRT-1", "Unable to validate any modes", etc

----------

## Holysword

*.*

Its aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!!

Man, I'm really sorry 'cause I DON'T KNOW the reason why it works now =/ I keep tryin a lot of combinations and things and I dunno exactly wich option did fixed. All that I can say is: I will never ever touch xorg.conf!!! I'm making about 139487065344 backups of it!!

Well, I think that its a combination of gtf generated modeline:

```
gtf 1440 900 60
```

(copy and paste at Monitor section at xorg.conf)

with that flag that you said:

```
Option      "UseEDID" "False"
```

(at Device Section)

but I'm not sure.

Anyways, ITS ALIVE!!! *.*

Very very thank you for your attention!

----------

## OmSai

 :Very Happy: 

I'm glad it worked out.

Could you please post your fixed xorg.conf up here for the reference of other users who might run into your problem?

----------

## Holysword

Sure!

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "A4Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "A4Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "A4Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "abnt2"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "br"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "A4Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "931BW"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster931BW"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Modeline "1440x900"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "8600GT"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600GT"

    Option         "UseEDID" "False"

    Option         "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "8600GT"

    Monitor        "931BW"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; 1400x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

   Modes  "1440x900"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

